

My BBC Micro Model B and a plume of acrid smoke - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/my-bbc-micro-model-b-and-plume-of-acrid.html

======
Vivtek
Whew. A good ending to that story, then. The capacitor took one for the team;
I'd thought you'd let the smoke out of something important.

------
forinti
This has happened twice in the last 25 years to my BBC B+128KB. The funny
thing is that it just keeps on working. It's a really tough machine!

~~~
jgrahamc
It will keep on working with a dead filter capacitor but you might get some
weird things happening or interference because that capacitor is there to
filter out transients on the mains line.

~~~
forinti
Sure, I did get a new capacitor each time. I got the diagnosis from Sprow:
<http://www.sprow.co.uk/>

And last year I managed to get some new drives attached:
[http://alquerubim.blogspot.com/2010/07/upgrade-
historico.htm...](http://alquerubim.blogspot.com/2010/07/upgrade-
historico.html) (Portuguese only, sorry).

------
Limes102
I purchased a few spare power supplied for my BBC a couple of years ago. I'm
not letting go due to a broken power supply!

